# Metinda lll bridge layout



## Tassie48 (Dec 24, 2020)

1946 Metinda lll what sort of bridge layout equipment was on board at the time plan shows blank area only understand wheel binnacle etc plan shows two telegraphs either side of bridge inside outside any help much appreciated tassie48


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

She probably had a seperate Radio Room. In the wheelhouse, Radar. (she did have one). Probably a fold down chart table. Charts might have been in a wooden rack slung under the deckhead. Voice Pipe to the E/R. From the searchlight, the extended down into the wheelhouse. Captain's chair!!!!! VHF set. Rack for the Aldis. Probably not much from there


----------



## Tassie48 (Dec 24, 2020)

Many thanks once again a wealth of information much appreciated do enjoy doing the research side of things hope to do the model proud tassie48


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I wish we had a 100:100 scale working model. Take it to steam every weekend. It would be easy to find a well experienced crew to help.... right here on SN!

Stephen


----------

